# Temporary hair dye for horses? XD



## gypsygirl

i just use the temporary human color spray =]
i did my boys mane purple & blue, but then it rained the next day


----------



## Appy Luvr

Well I don't know how it would work on horses, I have used the dog kind on my Chinese Crested. Here's what I used. PetEdge: Top Performance Hair Dye Gels


----------



## lacyloo

Iv used the color jel and its really thick and hard to dry.I would try the spray on stuff.Koolaid would probably end up being sticky.


----------



## Aoi Miku

Crazy Color, Manic Panic etc;
Any vegan dyes are brilliant.
http://i33.tinypic.com/34ex17c.jpg
http://i33.tinypic.com/1o3k1c.jpg
http://i34.tinypic.com/mw8aqd.jpg
That's after I dyed Squeaks mane and tail in Sky Blue.
It came out within a few days because I washed it out.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

my friend dyied her horses mane red with normal human hair dye.


----------



## FGRanch

Our local tack shop has temp horse dye. All sorts of colors as well!


----------



## lacyloo

HorsesAreForever said:


> my friend dyied her horses mane red with normal human hair dye.


 I thought about that...Drying Shock's mane black so she would look like a bay LOL Her mane is red/brown and just really crappy looking.

But their mane would grow and the roots would have to be touched up regularly.


----------



## katybaby

yeah if you want it temporary then use hum an temorary hair dye


----------



## mom2pride

I prefer to use Pet specific Dyes on animals (dog\cat groomer for 15 years), but a spray in human hair dye would work too, but I would make sure to get it all out as human products often have more harsh chemicals in them that can damage mane and tails.


----------



## Tayz

Yeah, I agree, the animal dye would probaly be best since human dye may iritate them if you get it on their body....But it could work...


----------



## snoggle

Twinkle toes makes a glitter mane and tail gel in several colors. I just ordered the red, I'll tell you how it works out.


----------



## haviris

Appy Luvr your crested is adorable! I love her(?) hair (not the pink, her just her hair in general), I wish my girl's hair was that nice and full! Here was my attempt to color my cresteds hair, I wasn't overly in love w/ the product, it was kind of like hair spray and couldn't do much w/ it after it was on, so not sure I have much to contribute.









I met a dog groomer a few years ago that had recently dyed her daughter's poodle pink. She gave me the cataloge she'd ordered the stuff from, but I'm not sure where it is now or what the stuff was called, she said it was pretty good stuff, but you have to wait for it to wear off, so you'd have to not mind leaving the color for abit.


----------



## Appy Luvr

Lol, love your CC too!!! I raise them so I have several different hair types but Bianca is by far my prettiest!!! I tin foiled her just like they do to you at the beauty shop, that's how I got hers so neat!


----------



## haviris

I may have to try that, it is really beautiful, and Bianca is really beautiful! Zoe's isn't looking that great right now, she rubs it and ends up breaking the hair just around her face leaving the hair really short, but she doesn't have as much hair as your girl anyway, I'd sort of like to let her ear hair grow, but I just can't stand the inbetween stage.


----------

